# New Club Dooly County!



## dherrin (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a chance to pick up 600 acres in Dooley County.

I am going to look at it this week , just checking to see how many may be interested.

Lease will be from March 1st 07 to March 1st 08.
That means you will be able to Turkey hunt this year.

Don't have my eyes on it yet but seen a earth photo of it , mixture of pines, oaks,clearcuts, creeks and fields.

Dooly County is a QDM county and has a 2 to 1 ratio with bucks.

This property borders Redhawk Plantation.

Camping will be available.

6 members @ $1500 each
10 members @ $900 each
12 members @ $750 each
Price does not include food plots, etc!
No Rules just yet, but 1st Group of members will have meeting to vote on rules!(NO BROWN YOUR DOWN CLUB) 

If your interested, please pm me with your info,I will have a viewing of the club in mid Jan and at that time will take deposits to hold your spot.Final Dues will be due by no later than Feb 15th 2007.
EDIT 2 (Private land, not a timber company)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year,

Donnie Herrin


----------



## dherrin (Dec 18, 2006)

*pm's returned*

We will meet to view property Mid Jan for new members.


----------



## hunter7 (Dec 18, 2006)

you have pm


----------



## dherrin (Dec 18, 2006)

*pm*



hunter7 said:


> you have pm



Pm returned


----------



## hav2hunt (Dec 18, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## dherrin (Dec 18, 2006)

*pm*



hav2hunt said:


> PM Sent


pm returned


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 18, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## COONDOG1717 (Dec 18, 2006)

IF YOU STILL HAVE SPOTS LET ME KNOW 7703076457


----------



## Gunslinger_75 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks DHerrin for the info...


----------



## Deano (Dec 18, 2006)

sent you a p.m


----------



## stev (Dec 18, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## adamsisus (Dec 18, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## DoubleRR (Dec 18, 2006)

Any chance of making it a bow only club?


----------



## dherrin (Dec 19, 2006)

*Club!*

I want to think everybody that has PM about the new club !
I  had over 20 PM'S yesterday, and i had at least 8 of you that want to keep it around 6 members @$1500.00 each .  

I forgot about the insurance and also decided to add in some food plot money, and year round feeders to our  expense up front.

I will Pm each 1 of you in order that they came in,and give you the final details of total members and fees.

This 600 acres was part of the Redhawk Plantation 3 years ago.(Commercial Guided Hunts)   

Donnie


----------



## dherrin (Dec 19, 2006)

*Bow*



DoubleRR said:


> Any chance of making it a bow only club?



Great idea DoubleRR, I would love to do that and  I love to bow hunt.

I also love to shoot my rifle when season is here  .I have a Bow only in Gwinnett just for myself that i Bow hunt from time to time.

Thanks for your reply,
Donnie


----------



## pinefarmer (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey have you went up there and talked with them yet?or rode the place out, please let me know...1-352-625-6172..sounds  like a good place...call or email..


----------



## bigbarrow (Dec 21, 2006)

Do you need any members in your Gwinnett Co. Club? If it is bow only..??


----------



## dukedawg (Dec 22, 2006)

TTT, Morning Donnie, I actually talked to a fella about some land that had come available that was once part of Red Hawk.  Think the guy's name was Callaway from Florida somewhere, can't remember.  He was talking about a 2000 ac. tract...is this part of it.  I would definitely be interested along with my dad.  Let me know what your estimated total cost for first year members would be and bow hunting is a plus for me as well.  Thanks for your consideration and happy holidays!

TWL


----------



## Bob (Dec 22, 2006)

PM Sent...


----------



## markj (Dec 31, 2006)

will take 2 spots.would like to keep it at 6 total.please call asap at 706-217-7595


----------

